# dog eating chicken poo



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I had no idea dogs did this. My Bichon Gracie is eating (i think) chicken poo when the birds come up into the back yard., Is this normal? Will it maker her ill? thanks , sisterpine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My 2 ding-a-lings like any poop...especially in the winter when it's frozen. Cat, horse, chicken, goat. In that order. And if they are not eating it they are rolling in it. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, very normal....just be happy she is not rolling in it  No, it won't make her ill unless she eats so much she vomits. I know when I worked at a stable, they had a JRT that loved to eat the horse poo and when the horse shier came iand the poo was not scooped up fast enough, he would over indulge and vomit. Other than that no issues.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

I always thought that manure was another word for Canine Hors d'ouerves!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

it has nitrogen (or something like that) in it. My dogs ate too much of it, so they got black diahrhea (cant spell) for quite a few days. Took poop sample to vet , he said 'do you have chickens?'

DD hadn't been closing the door to the dog kennel, so the chickens had gone in there repeatedly and made lots of 'treats' for the dogs to eat.
It cost a few bucks to make the poop faucet stop, and I bought nasty expensive food from him (that they wouldn't eat) plus was recommended to give them pepto bismal tablets.

Dont let them eat too much.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> I had no idea dogs did this. My Bichon Gracie is eating chicken poo when the birds come up into the back yard., Is this normal? Will it maker her ill? thanks , sisterpine


She can get Coccidiosis from eating chicken poop. I know that it isn't supposed to happen cross species, but having seen the results in my house and having the dogs test positive, I can tell you it happens.

Coccidia in Dogs Explained


> Coccidia are protozoans living in your dog's intestinal tracts. Most dogs have a certain immunity to its effects; however, puppies, stressed dogs and those with their immune systems suppressed may sometimes display symptoms of coccidiosis.
> 
> The coccidia protozoa are not native to a dog's internal environment. Puppies are often introduced to it through their mothers' infected feces that contain cysts of the protozoa. They may also be introduced to it in other ways, as coccidia are highly contagious, and can even spread from puppies to kittens and vice versa. Even carriers such as cockroaches and mice, if eaten, can transmit the parasite.


deb
in wi


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

yes she "could" get it but thats IF the birds are sick with it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am stunned that it is normal or at least not abnormal for Gracie to eat chicken poo LOL. I keep brushing her teeth because she gives me kisses YIKES. Thank you all, sis


----------

